# Didn't realize what I could pull off with the new combo; Hummers



## GAJoe (Aug 1, 2017)

Had a blast Sunday afternoon at a hummer garden that the president of a local photo club has. Hadn't tried anything  this fast of a paced yet. Most shots were 5 to 10 feet with my 100-400mmII at 400mm. I'd have to stop and shake the blood back in my hands and stretch 'em. A feeder is easy, this was all over the place.  I just had to make my self leave. I don't see how he hasn't gone through his 200K shutter counts.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 1, 2017)

Got a few portraits also. The perch was about 10 ft away.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2017)

WOW those are super fine


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome shots.


----------



## GLS (Aug 2, 2017)

You have a real knack for photoing hummers.  You may be aware of these resources already, but they will alert you to sightings of rare hummers that come through Georgia in the fall and winter.

http://www.gahummer.org/
http://www.gos.org/georgia-birders-online

Here in the Georgia lowcountry I have wintered Rufous and Black Chinned.  A local had a regular Calliope and there have been sightings of Magnificents.  In Dublin, a Green-Breasted Mango hummer wintered.  These would be great for you to "capture" with your camera.  Most folks are willing to allow visitors to observe these rare birds in their yards.  Keep up the good work.  Hummers do love the Scarlet Crocosmia in your photo, but if anyone intends to plant it, bear in mind that it is highly invasive and needs border restraint or it will take over your yard.   Gil

PS:  The Georgia Hummer's site doesn't look actively managed.  It may be that the management was by the deceased Buddy Rowe who is memorialized on the site.  The activity may have also shifted over to FB which is linked at the site.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow,,,, amazing shots,,,, beautiful hummers,,,,


----------



## seeker (Aug 2, 2017)

Some of the best photos I've seen in a long time.


----------



## natureman (Aug 2, 2017)

Super-fine hummer photos.  I am envious.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 2, 2017)

Good ones!  Thanks for sharing!  The peak hummer photo opp time of the year is almost upon us!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2017)

You are getting some great mileage out of that new set-up.  Fantastic shots.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for the kind comments!
Been outa town a couple days.


----------

